

The FreeCell Trick - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/10/the-freecell-tr.php

======
DanBC
Not all freecell hands are winnable.

([http://shoreacres.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/the-death-of-
free...](http://shoreacres.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/the-death-of-freecell/))

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Great article. From the post, _...The project was finished in October 1995,
and only one game defied every human player’s attempt to be successful: game
#11,982, which has been shown to be unsolvable by several software solvers..._

So they are all winnable -- except one. Very strange that it would turn out to
be only one game.

------
Sembiance
A great, free, HTML5 implementation of FreeCell:
<http://worldofsolitaire.com/?optionGame=FreeCell>

~~~
JeffL
Just curious, but why would you say this is a great implementation of free
cell? Just because it's HTML5?

It is probably the worst Free Cell I've ever seen. No automatic handling of
dragging a stack onto another card, no double clicking to put a card up to a
free cell, and the animations are slow, slow, slow...

Freecell.net is where it's at. Maybe not as pretty, but it has full keyboard
control, it's really smart about getting one stack of cards to where you're
telling it to go, has great stat keeping, and is really fast.

